
Microsoft launches Project Bonsai, an AI development platform for industrial sys - markihammond
https://venturebeat.com/2020/05/19/microsoft-launches-project-bonsai-an-ai-development-platform-for-industrial-systems/
======
Codetonium
This is going to be amazing to see how you can teach a machine to learn.

